# My new trio :) Help with colors?



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Here is my probable female. There still rather young and Im new to sexing these little buggers!
I know shes brindle, its hard to tell in the picture though

























This is my 2nd probable female(pretty sure she has ruby eyes)









And heres my boy


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Peekateek (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm not that great with colors, but I'm guessing you have argente pied, mock chocolate pied, and black pied. Hopefully others will tune in as well.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

The lighter brown girl pictured first is def a brindle. It just dosnt show up well on the pictures because its not real defined


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

The first one looks like brindle pied to me, but for second one I don't think she is chocolate pied since chocolate has black eyes [not sure about mock choc though, possible]. The last one is black pied.


----------

